# New Mathews



## archerykid13

There not out yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Not on the website..... some dealers have them in. ByeBye z7's.


----------



## tylerolsen12

archerykid13 said:


> There not out yet.


this and you might as well keep your dxt it wont be any better


----------



## string snapper

i heard they have like 5 more new Z7's coming out


[email protected] said:


> Not on the website..... some dealers have them in. ByeBye z7's.


----------



## [email protected]

Yall see tomorrow:wink:


----------



## [email protected]

archerykid12 said:


> this and you might as well keep your dxt it wont be any better


 Oh its better...


----------



## N7709K

dealers have them.. my shop i think got his in tonight or tomorrow... 

i've heard no more z's too..


----------



## gunner77

so wats the new bows gonna b like and what are they calling them?


----------



## TravisLG

Gonna call them JUNK....j/k i'm kinda interested to see what they are gonna roll out this year. Haven't liked any they've had since the DXT.


----------



## arhoythunter

travislg said:


> gonna call them junk.....


finally i found my long lost brother!!!! Hahahahhaha


----------



## [email protected]

Its called the Helim and yes thats spelled right...


----------



## tylerolsen12

[email protected] said:


> Oh its better...


ya... just like its been better for the last 5 years im sure it will be a shooter but cant imagine it will be better in any way


----------



## archerykid13

Mathews offered me nothing this year.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I am not impressed with the new line this year tbh. the helium is kinda cool, id like to shoot it, but I wont be getting it. I also dont really care for an 8" brace height.


----------



## N7709K

Why is everything so short? You don't need a 30" ata bow for hunting


----------



## [email protected]

They might come out with more bows. Remember that is the flagship. 


They make short bows because a lot of people like a short bow. You don't need a 36" ATA bow for hunting either.


----------



## N7709K

The reason the short bow fad is still around is because of tv celebrities. If you gave all the hunting "pros" on tv a 35" rig and made that your main line bow that's what people would buy. The only time I have ever ran into an issue with a longer bow was in the blind trucker hunting.... Fixed the blind so that is no longer an issue.

I could really care less about their aimless cams, but the mr8 should be a 35" + bow if not 38"


----------



## ethr

http://www.bowhunting.com/videos/New-Products/NEW-Mathews-HELIm-Bow_1237


----------



## [email protected]

If the MR8 was that long it would weigh upwards of 5.5 pounds. What's wrong with short bows? They aren't hurting hunting.


----------



## isaacdahl

N7709K said:


> Why is everything so short? You don't need a 30" ata bow for hunting





N7709K said:


> The reason the short bow fad is still around is because of tv celebrities. If you gave all the hunting "pros" on tv a 35" rig and made that your main line bow that's what people would buy. The only time I have ever ran into an issue with a longer bow was in the blind trucker hunting.... Fixed the blind so that is no longer an issue.
> 
> I could really care less about their aimless cams, but the mr8 should be a 35" + bow if not 38"


Ya answered your own question right there Jake:wink:...simple, it's a selling point. 

I very much agree though. I don't see anything wrong with some short bows in the line up, but at least they could offer one in a longer ata.


----------



## N7709K

Yeah I know...

A 5.5lb bow is a good thing especially if it were to be a target bow. The heavier the bow the much slower it will move and the better it will hold. My target and hunting bows weigh about the same, both at 9.5lbs or in that range. Both of my bows can and do shoot groups if be happy to shoot comp with.


----------



## Ignition kid

ya I am sorta impressed that they got a really light weight bow out, but to me it looks like a Z7 that has just had some weight loss and a slight cam change and has a draw stop peg which as far as I know is a first for Mathews.
I would like to have one for elk hunting because it's really light and ya I know that the lighter the bow it wont hold quite as well but with a good stabilizer and good form it will still produce some pretty good groups definitely good enough for hunting and I know for a fact how much that extra pound less of weight is really appreciated when elk hunting or going on a hunt that requires plenty of walking and hiking.
and the Monster 8 is kinda not a surprize to me but I have no care for an 8" BH bow. I was hoping for a faster shooting bow similar to the Z7 but in the 340fps area like a Monster 7 is.
I just hope they still have 1 or 2 more bows for this year since they normally come out with more than 2 bows (3 if you include the Jewel which looks like a Z7 X-treme with a slightly different cam and maybe a shorter brace height) and if the website is right they allready quit making the Z7 (original), I would think that they would have the Z7 as long as they did the switchback especially since the Z7 is their best selling bow ever like how the Switchback and Switchback XT was.
but I think I will not be forking out any money this year for a new bow, the pound or less difference isnt enough for me to fork out $400-$500 for a new bow and if I want a light weight bow for elk hunting I will just get a DXT or a Hyperlite which are just a tad slower but just as light weight.


----------



## Ignition kid

I agree, if they had a 35" ata bow like the Z7, or a Monster 7 that's 35" ata or more and was still pretty light like the Heli-M then I would maybe consider getting one.


N7709K said:


> Why is everything so short? You don't need a 30" ata bow for hunting


----------



## N7709K

a 35" z-mag would be really sweet especially if they put the limb stop on it.. that would be a good target bow, especially if you made it available for short dl archers


----------



## N7709K

and its not a 3.5lb bow since you need additoinal brackets to mount sight and quiver.. quiver forsure.. i don't see any spot on teh riser thick enough to tap a hole for a sight


----------



## outdoorkid1

N7709K said:


> and its not a 3.5lb bow since you need additoinal brackets to mount sight and quiver.. quiver forsure.. i don't see any spot on teh riser thick enough to tap a hole for a sight


Ya, I noticed that.


----------



## isaacdahl

N7709K said:


> and its not a 3.5lb bow since you need additoinal brackets to mount sight and quiver.. quiver forsure.. i don't see any spot on teh riser thick enough to tap a hole for a sight


Yeah, what's up with that? Just give up a 1/10th of a pound and beef up the riser where the sight mounts.


----------



## N7709K

well the thing is you will never notice a half pound or even a pound.. and the people that do are gonna have a hell of a time with a 150-200lb load of animal then when you pack it out.... 


just man up and take the extra 6 oz.. its like a second pair of heavy socks.. or that gps, or camera, or range finder.. and its for sure less than a box of ammo weighs for a rifle


----------



## outdoorkid1

I like this review of the new helim. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1613606


----------



## Sighting In

The sight and rest bolt directly onto the riser. It's threaded there. But the quiver does have a separate bracket. And to be fair, the first Carbon Matrix had a specialized bracket to put a quiver on it, too...


----------



## archerykid13

Companies sell what they think customers will buy. Me and Jacob have talked about the short bow craze a few times. Theres no to have a short bow for hunting. I have used my UE setup for hunting with no issues. And companies are completely screwing people like Jacob and I over by not marketing a longer ATA bow. If they had a 36" ATA M6 I would buy one for 3d and hunting.

Jake


----------



## N7709K

thanks adam.. the hoyt did but that was becuase they carbon couldnt take being drilled and tapped.. not becuase someone was worried about less tahn an ounce of weight.....

people take the weight issue way to serious... its a fad that will pass and does pass once people try a bow that is setup to be heavy an they put it through its paces


----------



## isaacdahl

N7709K said:


> ... its a fad that will pass and does pass once people try a bow that is setup to be heavy an they put it through its paces


Ha! That'd be the day...unfortunately some people will never learn.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I dont think mathews only made 2 bows for the nov 1 date. maybe more to come?


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

outdoorkid1 said:


> I like this review of the new helim. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1613606


All that thread is about is bashing Mathews. I practically live on the Mathews forum and know that they wont remove your thread for asking a question or for criticzing them. 
anyways im not too excited about the new bow either but they will have more out this year, i guarantee you that.
and the mounting bracket for the T-Series quiver is included with the bow i beleive


----------



## Sighting In

OHMathewsKid15 said:


> and the mounting bracket for the T-Series quiver is included with the bow i beleive


That was the only real problem I had with the bow, without shooting it. I would have been really ticked if you had to attach something to attach the sight- stupid. But seeing as Mathews is too smart for that, I'm not annoyed.


----------



## isaacdahl

I'm confused...you do or you don't need a bracket to mount a sight?


----------



## Ignition kid

I hope they really do release some more bows for this year or else I will be highly dissapointed with Mathews this year, because so far all they have done is make a Z7 go on a diet and take a Monster and give it an 8" brcae height, and the Jewel is not too impressive of a womens bow imo since it looks like a Z7 extreme with a slightly different cam design and tghe results/specs from that slight difference areant that much.
I really like Mathews bows and all but they better up their ante to keep loyal customers like myself because as of right now I guarantee you I wont be buying a new bow this year, if I do anything I'll buy a 2010 Monster 7 for 3-d or buy a DXT (favoring the Monster 7 as far as which one I'd want more) and I noticed that they dont even carry the Ignition anymore which to me compared to their high end adult bows was kinda cheapish to me although I owned one and liked it, it didnt have all the technology as their high end bows did which to me is what any kid wants is a bow like their dad's at least that was the case for me.

and honetly, none of the companies this year have anything that is a real wow moment, that kind of excitement was in 2010 mostly and a little bit in 2009 (well at least the Monster and Monster XLR8 to me that year was eye popping to see Mathews with a dual cam) but 2011 and 2012 to me were not exciting and that year went by so fast that it seems like it never happened or was yesterday when those bows came out.

one thing I almost forgot to put out there is that Bowtechs new bow is coming out in a little more than 12 days, I just checked out their website. hopefully at least one company will maybe have something a little more eye opening than last year.

I definitely like Mathews and what they stand for and they always make great products, but I know that they can do a little better than what they have done so far this year especially since last year Matt McPherson was supposively allready designing bows for 2013 or 2014, he might just have to let one of those 2013 Mathews be a 2012


----------



## string snapper

I honestly feel ley down its a z7 thats lighter by half a pound. i really dont even like light bows then you cant keep your hand steady becouse its so light that i movesso easily. If that is all, well let me say good luck to ya mathews, because it a z7 but lighter id rather just buy a z7.


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

isaacdahl said:


> I'm confused...you do or you don't need a bracket to mount a sight?


No you dont need a bracket for the sight there are the normal screw mount holes in the riser. But if you want to use MAthews T-Series quiver than you do have to use a bracket wich attaches the quiver to the bow and you get the bracket with the bow.


----------



## bardman

Shot it. Impressed. They have taken a bunch of weight off the bow. It is more balanced and can really tell the difference. Not as top heavy as in the past. Nothing but the fact that it is really light very quiet. It is a z 7 on a big diet.


----------



## bow hunter11

i am not impresed with it.


----------



## Ignition kid

nobody is really impressed with it, there are tons of comments on Mathews' facebook page with people saying all it is, is a Z7 that's lost weight.


----------



## isaacdahl

I guarantee you the bow will still sell like crazy...it's like that every year; we're not impressed at first but once a few are out there our opinions will change.


----------



## string snapper

isaacdahl said:


> I guarantee you the bow will still sell like crazy...it's like that every year; we're not impressed at first but once a few are out there our opinions will change.


i dont think it will change as muc because tis a lighter z7 not to much changed


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER

im not sure yet. i like it but i like short bows like my xtreme and DXT and you know they are going to make a short one next year. i already have my xtreme sold to my buddy but dont know if i really want to buy this one just to sell it next year. my dad will have his heli-m in a couple weeks so ill have plenty time to play with it until next season.


----------



## outdoorsman3

I hate the new heli-m how it has the new "lightweight" rods.. why not just stick a pencil in there?? I mean cmon.. to put regular rods in there it might be 2 more OZ, if you can notice 3.5 from 3.7, you must have a scale built into your hand.


----------



## $$$

outdoorsman3 said:


> I hate the new heli-m how it has the new "lightweight" rods.. why not just stick a pencil in there?? I mean cmon.. to put regular rods in there it might be 2 more OZ, if you can notice 3.5 from 3.7, you must have a scale built into your hand.


agreed


----------



## [email protected]

outdoorsman3 said:


> I hate the new heli-m how it has the new "lightweight" rods.. why not just stick a pencil in there?? I mean cmon.. to put regular rods in there it might be 2 more OZ, if you can notice 3.5 from 3.7, you must have a scale built into your hand.


 It does look like a Mission bow in a way.


----------



## bigbulls10

trust me, its not a big difference but you can feel .1lbs difference between 2 bows. the bow is going to feel a WHOLE lot lighter than a z7. personally, i like the bow how they ran the gridlock with the riser. i myself shoot way better with a heavier bow but its nice to shed some weight on those long hikes.


----------



## huntergal111

N7709K said:


> the hoyt did but that was becuase they carbon couldnt take being drilled and tapped.. not becuase someone was worried about less tahn an ounce of weight.....


K so tell me why they went with a carbon riser to begin with............... TO SHED WEIGHT, BUDDY!



Ignition kid said:


> I hope they really do release some more bows for this year or else I will be highly dissapointed with Mathews this year, because so far all they have done is make a Z7 go on a diet and take a Monster and give it an 8" brcae height, and the Jewel is not too impressive of a womens bow imo since it looks like a Z7 extreme with a slightly different cam design and tghe results/specs from that slight difference areant that much.
> I really like Mathews bows and all but they better up their ante to keep loyal customers like myself because as of right now I guarantee you I wont be buying a new bow this year
> and honestly, none of the companies this year have anything that is a real wow moment, that kind of excitement was in 2010 mostly and a little bit in 2009 but 2011 and 2012 to me were not exciting and that year went by so fast that it seems like it never happened or was yesterday when those bows came out.


First off, Clint, Mathews gives their customers what they want and last year (Even though the Z7Xtreme was one of their top selling bows) people were screaming for a lighter bow because even though it was a short bow, people thought it was too heavy. Same with the Monster line, I know my Dad was one of the many that said "The monsters are perfect shooting bows, if only they would come out with an 8" brace because for shooting indoor 3-d or spots, the extra forgiveness would be nice" Guess what they did. came out with an 8", cause that's what people wanted.
Second, if they kept every single one of their customers happy, they would have to come out with over a hundred diff bows a year to do that! Instead they take the majority of the people that want one thing and make a bow to pleas them. You never know how many people who hunt in the mountains or stalk hunt that were hollering for a light bow and shops out there will be selling out of them weekly because that's what everyone there wants. THey can't please EVERYbody at once so maybe everybody in the western part of the US were in desperate want of a light bow. You see what I'm saying?
yes I agree that 2009 was one of their worst years but guess what. People wanted the fasted bow out there so that's what mathews made and nobody liked it so they made the Z7 and Z7 Xtreme and they were some of their best selling bows! honestly the same thing happened with the ZX. everybody was whining because "OH EM GEE it's soo short it looks like a toy OMGosh" but guess what, once people actually had the bow in their hands and shot it.......... they were amazed and it was one of their best selling.

The thing I hate the most is, these people look at it on the website and criticize it when they have never even had the bow in their hands and shot it! how the heck can you tell me it's a cheap piece of crap when you've never shot it. I shot the 70# demo that came into the shop the other day and it pulled like butter, wasn't top heavy like the ZX, had an amazing solid back wall because of the draw post (they did have that backon the ovation and before that) and was supppppper quite. Plus they are making the grips out of gun stock wood now also instead of regular walnut, so they are putting more money into better quality wood grips. the ONLY thing I did not like on it was the fact it did have a tad of vibration in the grip when you shot it but that was the bare bow with nothing but a rest on it. you can't tell me once you get a sight,quiver, stabilizer all that on there it won't dampen the vibration.





string snapper said:


> I honestly feel ley down its a z7 thats lighter by half a pound. i really dont even like light bows then you cant keep your hand steady becouse its so light that i movesso easily. If that is all, well let me say good luck to ya mathews, because it a z7 but lighter id rather just buy a z7.


if people would stop p-ing and m-ing and get their heads out of their butts. maybe they could stop being miserable about what the manufacturers DIDN'T do and focus on what they DID do. Thank God for what we have and don't yell at him for what we don't have. Just remember he could take away everything in a blink. just be Thankful and shut your mouths everybody, goodness me.


----------



## J-Daddy

Hoyt went to a carbon riser for a couple reasons...
1, its different and a carbon tube riser looks cool
2, a carbon riser is stiffer therefore there's less riser flex... Less flex in the riser means a more accurate bow.
Weight didn't really factor into it that much because if you look at the weight numbers their carbon bows aren't really all that light weight compared to other bows on the market.

sent from my mobile porn viewing device!!!


----------



## N7709K

i don't like light bows, never have never will.

sure the new mathews draws smooth, but in the first inch of draw you go from nil to full peak weight ain't for me. I liked how the z's felt but i will not shoot a short bow, not gonna happen.

i could care less what the offering of a company are as long as they put out a bow that i can shoot comfortably. so a little longer ata. mathews didn't do that, hoyt did and i don't really care for them, and i havent' been able to try pse..


----------



## OHMathewsKid15

huntergal111 said:


> K so tell me why they went with a carbon riser to begin with............... TO SHED WEIGHT, BUDDY!
> 
> 
> First off, Clint, Mathews gives their customers what they want and last year (Even though the Z7Xtreme was one of their top selling bows) people were screaming for a lighter bow because even though it was a short bow, people thought it was too heavy. Same with the Monster line, I know my Dad was one of the many that said "The monsters are perfect shooting bows, if only they would come out with an 8" brace because for shooting indoor 3-d or spots, the extra forgiveness would be nice" Guess what they did. came out with an 8", cause that's what people wanted.
> Second, if they kept every single one of their customers happy, they would have to come out with over a hundred diff bows a year to do that! Instead they take the majority of the people that want one thing and make a bow to pleas them. You never know how many people who hunt in the mountains or stalk hunt that were hollering for a light bow and shops out there will be selling out of them weekly because that's what everyone there wants. THey can't please EVERYbody at once so maybe everybody in the western part of the US were in desperate want of a light bow. You see what I'm saying?
> yes I agree that 2009 was one of their worst years but guess what. People wanted the fasted bow out there so that's what mathews made and nobody liked it so they made the Z7 and Z7 Xtreme and they were some of their best selling bows! honestly the same thing happened with the ZX. everybody was whining because "OH EM GEE it's soo short it looks like a toy OMGosh" but guess what, once people actually had the bow in their hands and shot it.......... they were amazed and it was one of their best selling.
> 
> The thing I hate the most is, these people look at it on the website and criticize it when they have never even had the bow in their hands and shot it! how the heck can you tell me it's a cheap piece of crap when you've never shot it. I shot the 70# demo that came into the shop the other day and it pulled like butter, wasn't top heavy like the ZX, had an amazing solid back wall because of the draw post (they did have that backon the ovation and before that) and was supppppper quite. Plus they are making the grips out of gun stock wood now also instead of regular walnut, so they are putting more money into better quality wood grips. the ONLY thing I did not like on it was the fact it did have a tad of vibration in the grip when you shot it but that was the bare bow with nothing but a rest on it. you can't tell me once you get a sight,quiver, stabilizer all that on there it won't dampen the vibration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if people would stop p-ing and m-ing and get their heads out of their butts. maybe they could stop being miserable about what the manufacturers DIDN'T do and focus on what they DID do. Thank God for what we have and don't yell at him for what we don't have. Just remember he could take away everything in a blink. just be Thankful and shut your mouths everybody, goodness me.


Well said


----------



## Ignition kid

I agree, they have a lot to put into to do something like that, and western hunters will like it for sure, I know if I hunted out west all the time I'd probably have one since I KNOW the less weight u got to carry the better.
But,.....I still think Mathews needs to come out with a longer ata hunting bow for those 3-d and indoor and field and etc. shooters that like hunting with a longer ata bow.
I think this next year when I am done working on my truck I will want to get a Conquest Triumph to use for long range shooting just cause, and when I mean long range I'm saying for me 100+ yards and I think that bow fits that bill, it is long ata, has a long riser (adds for better stability on top of the long ata), pretty good speed, and is smooth drawing which will be comforting and relaxing to shoot which is a definant need imo for tryng 2 drive tacs at 100 yards and beyond.
believe me, I really like Mathews bows and all their stuff, but I just dont think any of this years bows are for me, if I had plenty of money I would get a Heli-m just cause it would b nice for elk hunting once a year but I am fine and dandy with my Z7 and my Monster and a triumph in the future.


----------



## N7709K

clint here is what i don't get.

you say the guys out west will like it, that may be, but if you notice the difference of a couple ounces how the hell are you gonna pack a quarter of an animal out? let alone 3 more, the rest of the meat, and the rack? all of those weigh lots more than bow regardless of weight. i understand that the lighter the weapon the less you tire. During gun season i walk alot, miles a day easy.. i know what its like to carry a heavy gun and i know what it feels like. but i don't change that, i don't change how i hunt, i just do it. 

light risers are a good thing, if the helium was 35" ata i'd think about getting one for indoor because i know i can shoot a 35" bow well and with the weight it has i can and will isolate the weight where it needs to be, the ends on the stabilizers. that said i do not, will not, ever will like light bows. sure there are people who shoot well with them and swear by them, but i will not be convinced when i know that physics proves that wrong.

I don't have an element, never will. I don't have a matrix, if i can find one with a cable slide i may have one only because they are that well of a bow.


----------



## huntergal111

Comes down to personal preference and like I said before, bow companies can not please every single person every year. The last couple years they have not made extremely light bows and so when it comes time to please a different group of people you get mad. I don't see how that's okay. If you don't like the bow you don't like the bow. There's probably hundreds and thousands of OtHeR guys who love the heck out of it! 
(Also it's sorta different when you're packing a bow for days on end with no one to help carry it, than when you actually get an animal then have to drag it to an area where you can load it onto something and drive it out. IDK but thats just imo.)


----------



## N7709K

i wish it was that easy... i know people who have passed record book animals becuase of the work involved in bringing them out of the woods. someplaces sure you can carry quarters to a trail pretty easily, but you are never gonna drag a fullgrown elk or moose more than maybe a foot or two


----------



## isaacdahl

Yeah, don't worry...in a few months we'll be raving about the '12s.


----------



## huntergal111

N7709K said:


> i wish it was that easy... i know people who have passed record book animals becuase of the work involved in bringing them out of the woods. someplaces sure you can carry quarters to a trail pretty easily, but you are never gonna drag a fullgrown elk or moose more than maybe a foot or two


which is why you have a thing in your pack called a knife...... js
but that would kinda be reaaaly stupid. why go hunting at all then? Wouldn't the point of the hunt be to shoot the biggest possible animal you see,,,,, not just worry about how many calories you're gonna lose dragging it out?!?!?!?!?


----------



## N7709K

Becuase there is a he'll of a lot more to huntin than trophies. The only ecample that really fits the bill is shoot a deer, skin and quarter it in te field and pack all the meat Out, on your back, in one trip. And when the animal your hunting is the size of a clidesdayle and the last trip out is a 200lb rack you learn to think differently


----------



## huntergal111

no kidding really.
I'm not dumb but why would you have to haul the whole thing out by yourself. I've never heard of anyone who hunted elk or moose or anything like that, by themselves. You're always gonna have someone to help carry the load. THis wasn't even the point to begin with though. AAnd here to help prove my point of .6 lbs DOES make a difference; there was a customer in just today about an hour and a half ago and the words that came out of his mouth were... "When you're haulin' all that stuff up a mountain, even a half a pound makes all the difference in the world." sooooooo yea.


----------



## N7709K

not everyone, myself included has the luxury of having a group to hunt with or even another person most of the time.. for deer it don't matter, i've had long drags and sure ya get tired but its not that hard of work. 

still a 1000lb animal between 3 guys with your gear is still lots of work especially when you are miles back, not yards


----------



## gunner77

huntergal111 said:


> no kidding really.
> I'm not dumb but why would you have to haul the whole thing out by yourself. I've never heard of anyone who hunted elk or moose or anything like that, by themselves. You're always gonna have someone to help carry the load. THis wasn't even the point to begin with though. AAnd here to help prove my point of .6 lbs DOES make a difference; there was a customer in just today about an hour and a half ago and the words that came out of his mouth were... "When you're haulin' all that stuff up a mountain, even a half a pound makes all the difference in the world." sooooooo yea.


and from experience, after a while of dragging something out ur thinking even a half pound lighter would be really nice right now  it wears down on ya


----------



## N7709K

Gunner, I know what ya mean


----------

